# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Sudaderas embalses.net

## Luján

Hola a todos.

Con la llegada del fresquito, desde el grupo de moderadores nos hemos decidido a lanzar la primera edición de sudaderas Embalses.net.

Estos son los modelos, en color blanco o gris.

Media cremallera (mod.1):


Capucha y bolsillo canguro (mod.2)


A un precio final de 13€/unidad, serigrafiadas con "La Gota" por delante y la frase "Soy embalses.net" por detrás, al igual que las camisetas. Gastos de envío incluidos.

El método de entrega será el mismo que el de las dos ediciones de camisetas. Hoy se abre la lista de pedidos, y cuando se cierre se informará a los solicitantes sobre el precio y el método de pago. Una vez pagadas se procederá al encargo a tienda y una vez terminadas se enviarán por correo postal.

Ya sabéis, copiad y pegad la lista anterior, tanto para añadir como para modificar encargos.

En el mod.1, el color rojo se sustituye por granate.



La lista comienza:

-Luján: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 L mod.2 gris.

----------


## ben-amar

La lista comienza:

-Luján: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 L mod.2 gris. 
-Ben-amar: 1 L mod. 1 grs; 1 niño 12-14 mod. rojo

----------


## FEDE

Sigo con la lista.

-Luján: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 L mod.2 gris. 
-Ben-amar: 1 L mod. 1 grs; 1 niño 12-14 mod. rojo 
-Fede: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 XL mod.1 blanca; 1 M mod.2 gris; 1 M mod.2 blanca; 1 12-14 mod.2 gris; 1 12-14 mod.2 blanca.

----------


## Luján

FEDE, contigo sólo casi me da para hacer el encargo.

Nos vas a agotar las existencias!!! :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## sergi1907

Sigo con la lista.

-Luján: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 L mod.2 gris. 
-Ben-amar: 1 L mod. 1 grs; 1 niño 12-14 mod. rojo 
-Fede: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 XL mod.1 blanca; 1 M mod.2 gris; 1 M mod.2 blanca; 1 12-14 mod.2 gris; 1 12-14 mod.2 blanca. 
-Sergi1907: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 niño 7-8 mod.2 gris

----------


## REEGE

Yo también quiero...
-Luján: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 L mod.2 gris. 
-Ben-amar: 1 L mod. 1 grs; 1 niño 12-14 mod. rojo 
-Fede: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 XL mod.1 blanca; 1 M mod.2 gris; 1 M mod.2 blanca; 1 12-14 mod.2 gris; 1 12-14 mod.2 blanca. 
-Sergi1907: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 niño 7-8 mod.2 gris 
-Reege: 1 L mod. 1 gris.

----------


## perdiguera

-Luján: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 L mod.2 gris. 
-Ben-amar: 1 L mod. 1 grs; 1 niño 12-14 mod. rojo 
-Fede: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 XL mod.1 blanca; 1 M mod.2 gris; 1 M mod.2 blanca; 1 12-14 mod.2 gris; 1 12-14 mod.2 blanca. 
-Sergi1907: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 niño 7-8 mod.2 gris 
-Reege: 1 L mod. 1 gris
-Perdiguera: 1 XL mod.1 blanca, 1 XL mod.2 gris

----------


## cantarin

Yo también quiero una:

-Luján: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 L mod.2 gris. 
-Ben-amar: 1 L mod. 1 grs; 1 niño 12-14 mod. rojo 
-Fede: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 XL mod.1 blanca; 1 M mod.2 gris; 1 M mod.2 blanca; 1 12-14 mod.2 gris; 1 12-14 mod.2 blanca. 
-Sergi1907: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 niño 7-8 mod.2 gris 
-Reege: 1 L mod. 1 gris
-Perdiguera: 1 XL mod.1 blanca, 1 XL mod.2 gris
-Cantarín: 1L mod.2 blanca

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Iniciado por FEDE
> 
> 
> Fede: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 XL mod.1 blanca; 1 M mod.2 gris; 1 M mod.2 blanca; 1 12-14 mod.2 gris; 1 12-14 mod.2 blanca.
> 
> 
> FEDE, contigo sólo casi me da para hacer el encargo.
> 
> Nos vas a agotar las existencias!!!


Tendrás que llamar a alguna empresa de transportes para enviar el pedido, porque el paquete va a ser finito  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :Wink: 

*Bueno, pues así va la lista:*

-Luján: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 L mod.2 gris. 
-Ben-amar: 1 L mod. 1 grs; 1 niño 12-14 mod. rojo 
-Fede: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 XL mod.1 blanca; 1 M mod.2 gris; 1 M mod.2 blanca; 1 12-14 mod.2 gris; 1 12-14 mod.2 blanca. 
-Sergi1907: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 niño 7-8 mod.2 gris 
-Reege: 1 L mod. 1 gris
-Perdiguera: 1 XL mod.1 blanca, 1 XL mod.2 gris
-Cantarín: 1L mod.2 blanca
-F. Lázaro: 1 XXL mod.1 gris

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Hay que irse dando prisa en solicitar las sudaderas, pues vamos a cerrar el plazo a finales de mes, para intentar que lleguen a tiempo de ser regalo de Navidad/Reyes.

A los que ya han solicitado, les enviaré un privado con el importe y dónde ingresarlo/transferirlo.

Gracias a todos por participar.

----------


## Luján

Hola a todos!

Sólo quedan 4 días para encargar sudaderas y realizar el pago.

Si hay alguien más que quiera alguna, que me lo haga saber cuanto antes.

Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Hola a todos!
> 
> Sólo quedan 4 días para encargar sudaderas y realizar el pago.
> 
> Si hay alguien más que quiera alguna, que me lo haga saber cuanto antes.
> 
> Un saludo.


Eso, eso daros prisa que el frío ya está aquí.
Y las sudaderas harán falta.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡¡Ey, esperad que falto yo!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

-Luján: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 L mod.2 gris. 
-Ben-amar: 1 L mod. 1 grs; 1 niño 12-14 mod. rojo 
-Fede: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 XL mod.1 blanca; 1 M mod.2 gris; 1 M mod.2 blanca; 1 12-14 mod.2 gris; 1 12-14 mod.2 blanca. 
-Sergi1907: 1 XL mod.1 gris; 1 niño 7-8 mod.2 gris 
-Reege: 1 L mod. 1 gris
-Perdiguera: 1 XL mod.1 blanca, 1 XL mod.2 gris
-Cantarín: 1L mod.2 blanca
-F. Lázaro: 1 XXL mod.1 gris
-Embalses al 100%: 1 S mod. 2 gris

----------


## Luján

Señores!!!

Ya tengo en mi poder las sudaderas.

Hoy mismo he ido a recogerlas. A lo largo de la semana que viene enviaré los paquetes.

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

> Señores!!!
> 
> Ya tengo en mi poder las sudaderas.
> 
> Hoy mismo he ido a recogerlas. A lo largo de la semana que viene enviaré los paquetes.
> 
> Un saludo


Muchas gracias Luján  :Smile:  seguro que el fin de semana que biene ya las podemos lucir por los embalses  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

> Señores!!!
> 
> Ya tengo en mi poder las sudaderas.
> 
> Hoy mismo he ido a recogerlas. A lo largo de la semana que viene enviaré los paquetes.
> 
> Un saludo


Muchas gracias Luján :Smile: 

Pronto podremos lucirlas en nuestras visitas.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas gracias Lujan, mi proxima visita a Cordobilla e Iznajar sera con ella

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Señores!!!
> 
> Ya tengo en mi poder las sudaderas.
> 
> Hoy mismo he ido a recogerlas. A lo largo de la semana que viene enviaré los paquetes.
> 
> Un saludo


Muchas gracias Luján por todo  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Yo me uno a lo que los demás te dicen... y que en el Fresnedas me pondré el traje de luces, pero en mis visitas a otras presas éste invierno, la luciré con orgullo... Un saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [...] en el Fresnedas me pondré el traje de luces [...]


Más vale que a nadie se le ocurra "enchufaros" la luz larga de un coche, porque con los reflectantes que lleváis, con el reflejo que tiene que dar eso le hacéis polvo la retina... jejeje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Señores!!!
> 
> Ya tengo en mi poder las sudaderas.
> 
> Hoy mismo he ido a recogerlas. A lo largo de la semana que viene enviaré los paquetes.
> 
> Un saludo


Gracias por todo Luján, seguro que para las visitas de estas navidades a los embalses llenos, podremos lucir las sudaderas.

----------


## Luján

ATENCIÓN ATENCIÓN!!

Hoy han sido depositadas las sudaderas en Correos. A partir de ahora todo depende de ellos.

----------


## FEDE

> ATENCIÓN ATENCIÓN!!
> 
> Hoy han sido depositadas las sudaderas en Correos. A partir de ahora todo depende de ellos.


Gracias Luján  :Wink:  casi seguro que para el lunes o el martes están en su destino  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

¡Al fin podré lucirlas por el Pirineo!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que papa Noel viene este año de amarillo... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Luján :Smile: 

Ahora sólo queda esperar :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias Lujan
¡que bonito regalo de navidad! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FEDE

> ATENCIÓN ATENCIÓN!!
> 
> Hoy han sido depositadas las sudaderas en Correos. A partir de ahora todo depende de ellos.


Pues ya ha llegado mi paquete  :Big Grin:  todo perfecto Luján  :Wink:  estos de correos funcionan igual que seur  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Bueno ya saldre a lucirla en cuanto pueda  :Big Grin:  muchas gracias de nuevo Luján y por la postal  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Pues ya ha llegado mi paquete  todo perfecto Luján  estos de correos funcionan igual que seur  
> 
> Bueno ya saldre a lucirla en cuanto pueda  muchas gracias de nuevo Luján y por la postal 
> 
> Un abrazo


Ya has desvelado el secreto  :Stick Out Tongue: 

La postal es cosa de la doña, que se empeñó.

----------


## FEDE

> Ya has desvelado el secreto 
> 
> La postal es cosa de la doña, que se empeñó.


Pues muchas gracias a tu novia  :Smile:  

Felicidades para los dos y los vuestros  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues ya ha llegado mi paquete  todo perfecto Luján  estos de correos funcionan igual que seur  
> 
> Bueno ya saldre a lucirla en cuanto pueda  muchas gracias de nuevo Luján y por la postal 
> 
> Un abrazo


Pues si por ahí ja llegado aquí le tiene que faltar el canto un duro  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí también ha llegado el paquete  :Smile:  Eso sí, con un buen agujero en él, hay que ver estos de correos  :Embarrassment: , pero el contenido, perfecto.

 Muchas gracias por todo Luján  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Hoy lo he recogido yo, preciosas.
Esas luciran en la proxima visita :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

En Murcia las estrenaré y luciré mañana. Preciosas Luján. Gracias

----------


## embalses al 100%

Acabo de llegar hace un ratillo de recoger la sudadera de Correros, que cuando llegó hace un par de días no había nadie en casa. Mañana la estrenaré en la visita al José Torán, que si no va estar desembalsando por arriba le va a faltar poco.

Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Yo también la tengo y no tardaré en lucirla... sea donde sea... Aunque en el Fresnedas lo que seguiré luciendo hasta mañana por la noche será el traje de luces... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , pero el lunes que me iré a Tomelloso, es fácil que me la lleve y hagamos una visita al Peñarroya y las lagunas... ya veremos!!! Gracias por el gran trabajo Luján. Saludos.

----------


## sergi1907

Ya tengo en mi poder las sudaderas, pronto las podré lucir :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por todo Luján.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

R.I.P 

Mala noticia... Después de lucirla en la romería del pueblo y mancharla como es nórmal la lavadora ha conseguido con ella, lo mismo que el trasvase con el agua de EyB... Disminuirla considerablemente!!!!!!!!!!!
Me ha encogido una barbaridad y no le vale ni a los enanitos de blancanieves!!! :Confused: 

Eso por no comprarla más grande...

----------


## Luján

> R.I.P 
> 
> Mala noticia... Después de lucirla en la romería del pueblo y mancharla como es nórmal la lavadora ha conseguido con ella, lo mismo que el trasvase con el agua de EyB... Disminuirla considerablemente!!!!!!!!!!!
> Me ha encogido una barbaridad y no le vale ni a los enanitos de blancanieves!!!
> 
> Eso por no comprarla más grande...



[ironic]¿Ahora vienes a lavarla?  :EEK!:  :EEK!: [/ironic]

La mía lleva encima ya unas cuantas lavadoras y sí, también ha encogido algo.

Siento de veras la mala calidad de las prendas. Estoy avergonzado.


Con lo bien que salieron las camisetas, y creo que me timaron con las sudaderas. Será cuestión de buscarse otra tienda. Ya estoy en ello y alguna tengo localizada.

----------


## REEGE

María igual la luce alguna vez... o si algún día viene un REEGE júnior... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Al menos pude lucirla el día de la romería del pueblo y mucha gente pudo verla!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
No te preocupes de veras y la próxima tirada ya me cogeré otra y como dijo la señora más grandecita...jajaja
Un saludo.

----------


## Madrugaor

Pues una solución es lavarlas a mano. Otra es simplemente dejarles el sudor y a base de muchos sudores a lo mejor hasta se hacen más grandes y todo.
Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

> María igual la luce alguna vez...* o si algún día viene un REEGE júnior*...
> Al menos pude lucirla el día de la romería del pueblo y mucha gente pudo verla!!!
> No te preocupes de veras y la próxima tirada ya me cogeré otra y como dijo la señora más grandecita...jajaja
> Un saludo.


Y ese día está llegando...jejeje
Al participar en éste hilo madrugaor, acabo de ver éste comentario que hice en mayo de 2011 y mira tú por donde!! La sudadera la heredará él y si "se abre" otra vez la tienda y decidimos hacer otra tirada de camisetas o algo así, tendré que cogerle alguna!!

----------


## Madrugaor

A mi esos modelos me gustan. De manera que...

----------


## Luján

Creo que vamos a tardar mucho en organizar la tercera tirada de camisetas hasta que el foro tengua más (mucha más) actividad. Las anteriores salieron deficitarias.

----------


## Madrugaor

> Creo que vamos a tardar mucho en organizar la tercera tirada de camisetas hasta que el foro tengua más (mucha más) actividad. Las anteriores salieron deficitarias.


Pues a ver si llueve y el personal se siente inspirado para participar en el Foro.

----------

